# New Rally at Haywood Farm - Herefordshire Oct 1/2nd



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am trying to drum up support for new rally at Haywood farm in Gorsley which is a small village on the outskirts of Ross On Wye in Herefordshire

The site itself is gorgeous and soooo quiet, it has full facilities including showers and even a Sauna although its not switched on atm 

I have negotiated a price of £4.50 per night or £6.50 including hookup (Down from standard price of £11 

There is plenty to do in the surrounding area for those who desire it, and a pub up the road about 1 mile

BBQs are allowed on site so we can have a nice one of those if the weather is still holding out by then.

Plenty of walks in the surrounding Hay Wood for those who are fit and healthy or with dogs.

More details and link to attend here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...play_results&Venue=Haywood Farm Herefordshire

Note:Changed post title to reflect new dates


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

I've stuck us down for it, though as it's our wedding anniversary I don't want to presume too much at this stage! 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Sorry we cant make it. All being well we shall be in France. Better late than never



Motorhomer


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant you have actually chosen my weekend off, so should be able to make it barring problems


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I shall be in France\Spain to at that time probably battling with the Porta Pottie.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but we will be in France again although we may have to change our plans in light of the information fron PortaPottie man.  

Come on Pusser.
Please tell us what your travel plans are. :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Nuke, that would have been super, its a lovely area, but I have to take the Church services that weekend.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ah well keep on posting gang who wants to attend and please click on the relevant rally in the rally organiser if you can.

Great Helen be nice to meet up at last


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, Dave, love to come, but we'll be in France as well! Perhaps we should set up a rally over there!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Looks good from here!

Will put our name down on thje Rally List.
We're going to Spain on 13th Sept, so will be unable to make the York show - this will be compensation.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Would have LOVED that, but (like many others) we'll be in France, trying to avoid Pusser's slick.... 8O 

Have a great time.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> ...we'll be in France as well! Perhaps we should set up a rally over there!


We're heading for the general direction of Dordogne/Lot/Carcassonne. Is anyone booked into a site round there and maybe make a date...."MHF On Tour!" ? We've made no bookings, just wandering, so we could be anywhere at any time.

(Sorry if I've hijacked the post!)


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Wonderful how we all go back to France once' rentree des classes' occurs.

Nothing against Children mind you.Had two of my own some time in the distant past.

Nick


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: The rally isn't far from us and we hope to be able to make it as we are disappointed re not being able to make the York show (no we are not in FRANCE!!! - Isle of Wight actually!!) . Will look forward to it! Yorkies looking forward to it too!! Ana xx


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Not sure if we can make it, we are off to France & Spain on the 10th Sept and looking after a friends dog for 5 days prior to that so will have to check and see if the weekend is free or not.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

update on this rally, speaking to the campsite owner it appears he also has a booking for a caravan rally the same weekend. He is contacting them to see how many units are attending to see if there will be too much of a conflict, otherwise it may be that we have to switch to following weekend.

Will keep you all informed


----------



## 89307 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Dave, 
We will try to make it.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will try to make it Dave but wont be able to make it if it is the following weekend. All this bobbing from one end of the country to the other will meet ourselves comming back soon :lol: . If we miss you there will catch you at York


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Can't make the following weekend as we are committed to looking after Zoe's breeder's dogs while she's away on holiday in Greece, and I am reluctant to be away two long weekends on the trot anyway as I've already booked for York, killing two birds with one stone doing one of the boys' Uni runs.

Dave


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

will try to make it either the first or second weekend,

Banjo 8)


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Rally - Herefordshire*

Could make the first weekend, but not the second, will keep an eye on rally news.

Mike and Pearl


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Following weekend is Shepton Mallett Show!!  
We can come on the first weekend!! Ana xx


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Couldn't make the first weekend as we are going here :? http://www.wildwest.org.uk/ Husbands' call for that weekend :lol: 
Booked for the York show  got the tickets on Tuesday. I don't think we could manage three weekends in a row.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

hi all

just back from 10 days in Lake District (love it there) and cactching up on the "facts" ....... planning to go this rally as it is only 25mls from where I live :lol: 

would be nice to put some faces to names.

banjo....... if you/we go, perhaps we will speak to each other this time!! :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK Everyone as previously mentioned in this thread, i caught up with the site owner today and its not going to be practical to have the rally that weekend with the other caravan rally on at the same time.

This leaves us with a decision to make on dates, now the weekend of the 9th sept is the US Motorhome and RV Show so dont want to clash with that, the 3rd weekend of Sept is the Northern MH Show at York, and the last weekend is another MHF Rally at Beverley.

lol so that means Sept is out of the runnings.

The only suggestion i have is first weekend of October, how would that affect the posters in this thread attendances ?


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave!

We can't make it after the first week in Sept. as we are off to Spain on 13th.

If it is much later in the year, there will be less chance of getting together outdoors in comfort. No chance of making it the last week in August is there?


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,disappointed!  
Not having a good week all round! 
Would love tosay the first weekend in Oct is fine,but for me a long time away...... things crop up. The last weekend in Aug is good for me, but as it is the bank holiday weekend it may not suit others??


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

August bank holiday would suit us great, booked up for a club site but would cancel it if you choose this date.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if people are ok with the bank hols weekend at end of August i will have a word with the site owner tmrw and find out if thats free


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Bank holiday weekend ok for me - was planning to hide away from the A55 traffic and do some much needed work in the garden - a rally sounds more appealing!

yes, Sugarplum - I'll look out for you.

banjo 8)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: We have literally just booked the Bank Holiday w/e but as far as we know the 1st w/e in October looks good although sometime in Oct we plan to have our motorhome repaired after the accident we were involved in (entire side ot van). But that w/e may well be good for us --- had looked forward to this rally as not too far from us either.  Ana xx


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just back from a very pleasurable 30 odd hours quick getaway to Swanage. Feels like a long weekend break.

No, can't do first weekend in October. August Bank holiday is a possibility, though usually we try to avoid traffic hell given that we'd both be working on the Friday and Tuesday.

Dave


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Milking bank holiday weekend  

Unless I could bring 200 odd cows and 80 calves and then I could do my 'learn to dairy farm in a weekend' course. It's very cheap, and could give you all new skills,

argh go on, 

please :lol:


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Helen

Shame, animals don't do BH's do they?..... would love the "cows" weekend. My husband is a qualified herdsman and worked in dairy farms, milking and calf rearing, but had a few bad experiences with employers and left farming years ago. I used to go with him sometimes as I loved the animals, those calves are something else! 

Not sure if this rally is still on though, haven't heard it confirmed. Matter of fact, just realised if it isn't on, won't get booked anywhere else, oops :roll: .....we try and avoid the motorways on BH


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Rally*

Hi all, Due to the change in the date for the Herefordshire Rally we unfortunately wont be able to attend, soooooo disappointed as we would have loved to have met up with other members and put faces to names.

Hopefully another rally, another time   

Mioke and Pearl


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all
the new rally date is the 1st weekend of October

Its the only one that is feasible im afraid.

WHo can still attend ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, we can't make that w/e .. thanks for your efforts..

Jim


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Nor me


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Shame,
We will be in France, or Spain or maybe Portugal  but  for missing rally


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Sorry we can't make that date either we are going to the Moffat rally the same weekend
Regards
R/M


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Bank Holiday weekend is OK for us - will keep looking to see what happens as not long to go. Hope we manage a good turn out - Pity the site couldn't have squeezed us in on our original date though!


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi RobMD

Rally has been cancelled for the BH weekend and has been shifted to the 1st weekend in October.............   

see nukeadmin's post of 12.8.05........ don't know yet if I can make it then, have to wait a bit and see what's going down :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke
Sorry to be a pain but can you tell me the revised dates for this rally ...in your last post you say the first weekend in October so is that Sat 1st and Sun 2nd October, ? . or do you mean arrive on Friday 7th. as in Fri,Sat & Sun 7th 8th 9th Oct.

It would be a good idea to edit the Subject line for this thread to indicate the new dates. 

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We may be altering our travel plans and looked up the Herfordshire rally for early September from the the forum thread and found:-

Haywood Farm Herefordshire [16] Date:12/08/2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Venue Date: 30/09/2005 - 02/10/2005 

I was a bit surprised at the date so checked with the 'MHF Rallys' in the LH column on the 'Home' page and found.

Haywood Farm
Gorsley
Nr Ross on Wye
Herefordshire
2nd - 3rd September 2005

Which is the correct date please, it's a bit confusing.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

whoops sorry Gillian, the date was in so many places i missed that one as ordinarily Ian looks after the content of that page.  

I have just updated it so all dates should match now.

Venue Date: 30/09/2005 - 02/10/2005


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. All is now clear.

If I had followed the thread through in the first place I would have been au fait with the date but I posted in a hurry without double double checking.  

The rally looks to be in a very nice location, we like Herefordshire but I think we_will_have got away to France by that new date although later than we planned.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Given that the date has changed, the attendee list is misleading. How does one REMOVE oneself from the list?

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Still confused (I am easily confused lol!!) but think we may be able to make that date and it sure sounds good..!! Ana and Paul xxx


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Nuke!

Cannot make that date as we leave the UK on 13th. Sept. for 10 weeks or so.
Shame, as we were looking forward to it. Oh Well! maybe next time.


----------



## 89307 (May 19, 2005)

*Haywood rally 30/9 - 2/10*

Sorry we can't make that date as we will be starting a three week holiday up north then. Maybe we will make one some other time.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*haywood farm Rally*

Sorry Dave can't make that weekend will be at Billing Aquadrome with UK Campsite lot for hubby Johns 65th Birthday


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So how many are now going? 

Academic for me as I've already declared I can't make the shifted date; just want to know what I'm missing, plus I'd hate fellow members to think all those listed in the database are going, as the functionality to remove one's name is not available!

Dave


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

Re the Haywood farm rally--- is the road ( B 4215 ) from Gloucester to the site wide enough for our Hymer, anybody tell us ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

didn't realise the date had been changed - may be able to make it. will check appointments & confirm monday


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

I am still planning to be there :lol: :lol: 

Sorry Lecky7, don't know about the approach roads.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If the van's gearbox is sorted we'll be there - I'll put us on the list


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

lecky7 said:


> Re the Haywood farm rally--- is the road ( B 4215 ) from Gloucester to the site wide enough for our Hymer, anybody tell us ?


This kind of information is vital for members who own large motorhomes/RVs.

CC sites and CLs give this information making it easier to decide.

Jim


----------



## 96005 (Aug 13, 2005)

*haywood farm rally*

Hi everybody,
hope to see you at the weekend, can anybody tell me when the site is open and when the invasion is likely to begin.
looking forward to putting faces to names

regards Jamie.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi jamie,

don;'t know anything about an invasion!! :roll: 

I'm going friday (possibly thurs afternoon, if m/h passes mot) see you there :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

I have got confused. Is it this weekend 1&2 October.

Who is going? just wondering to see if we can make it


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi jana

Yes, it is this weekend, but don't know who's going as the dates changed midstream......I'm going anyway :lol: :lol: Are you?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Is it still on this coming weekend? I see a lot are going to a rally in Moffat. If its on we hope to be there Friday afternoon.
Cheers Sid


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y its def still on, i will try and get a nice post together tonight for info 
just been super busy moving into new house


----------

